# hardwood source near omaha



## mullygates (Feb 10, 2010)

I am new to the Omaha, Ne area and have not found a good hardwood lumber source. I would like to find rough cut lumber in various species since I have a jointer and thickness planer. Absent a good source for rough cut, what other options are there in the area?


----------



## bandman (Jan 15, 2009)

A life time resident of the Omaha area, rough lumber if tough around here. If yiou are needing a small amount or if you are looking for exotics than Midwest Woodworkers Supply on 146th and West Center road is your choice (you'll pay top dollar for it.) However, if you are looking for a large (over 100') amout then you need to go North east of Omaha to Dunlap Iowa and visit Dunham lumber. Steve Dunham runs a great mill there and he is open Sat. mornings too...about a nice hour drive. He has a web site also, just enter Dunham lumber, Dunlap Ia. Good luck. MidWest Woodworkers is a great source for tools and all sorts of woodworking supplies.

Bandman


----------



## mullygates (Feb 10, 2010)

*Thanks!*

I had another person recommend Dunham just this week. I plan to check it out. I've been to Midwest Woodworkers and though they seem to have a good variety, the quantity is quite limited. I'm anxious to see if Dunham will fit the bill for me. Thanks much for your info!


----------



## papaswoodworking (Jun 14, 2012)

*TableRock*

We live in Auburn and buy a lot of completely rough sawed lumber from the Table Rock Lumber in Table Rock Nebraska. It would be an hour south of Omaha on Highway 50 and they do have a good supply depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## mullygates (Feb 10, 2010)

Currently I'm looking for 5/4 quarter sawn red oak. I also use quite a bit of cherry. Any info on what they normally have on hand? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Big Red Sawmill in Palmyra, NE has lots of local wood at great prices.
4/4 qs red oak is $2.80 bf and that is kiln dried. 1-4" is $3.50.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

you should try looking on craigslist. I have found a couple of small lumber yards on there that are to small to advertise any were Else but there prices are great. One of them advertises oak for 2.25 a bf and maple for 2.60 a bf which around here is a great price


----------



## hjbdc (Sep 15, 2007)

Rastus at Native Lumber is a good source. 

http://www.nativelumber.net/services.html


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

hjbdc said:


> Rastus at Native Lumber is a good source.
> 
> http://www.nativelumber.net/services.html



a location would be nice to know


----------



## hjbdc (Sep 15, 2007)

Litchfield, Nebraska, which is 33 miles north of Kearney.


----------

